
Quick Sequence Diagram Editor - kwhitefoot
https://github.com/sdedit/sdedit/tree/master/QSD
======
brudgers
Looks like it is this project:
[http://sdedit.sourceforge.net/index.html](http://sdedit.sourceforge.net/index.html)

